# Welches Lenkrad?



## GrannySmith (26. Oktober 2004)

Hallo !
Ich habe nun vor mir einen neues Lenkrad für Rennspiele zuzulegen, da ich bisher jedoch noch keines hatte kenn ich mich da wirklich nicht gut aus. Ich weiß auch nicht wirklich wo ich mich über sowas informieren kann und vor allem möchte ich es von einem wissen, der es selber ausprobiert hat. Naja auf jeden Fall würde es mich auch interessieren, ob es Lenkräder gibt die ich für meine Konsole (Gamecube) sowie auch für meinen PC nutzen kann.
Meine Frage also: 
Auf was muss ich bei einem Kauf von einem Lenkrad achten und welche sind gut?
Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr gemacht?


Granny


----------



## Radhad (28. Oktober 2004)

Ich bin ein Rennspielfanatiker, und daher nutze ich auch Lenkräder. Soweit ich weiß sind die für PC und Spielekonsolen nicht kompatibel, müsste man den Hersteller kontaktieren. Gute Produkte sind von Thrustmaster, Logitech und Microsoft erhältlich.

Allerdings haben die guten (und sehr teuren) Produkte von Thrustmaster und Logitech das Problem, dass sie anfällig für Hardwaredefekte sind. Ich habe ein Thrustmaster F1 Force Feedback und hatte letztens einen Crash, dass das Lenkrad abgeschmiert ist. Das MOMO Lenrkad von Logitech hat Pedale, die schenll kaputt gehen (schlecht verarbeitet). Das Lenkrad an sich ist eigentlich sehr gut. Am wenigsten Probleme hat man mit dem Microsoft Sidewinder FF Lenkrad, erhältlich nur bei ebay. Das ist gut verarbeitet undm acht keine Probleme soweit ich weiß. 95% Der Lenkräder auf dem Markt verwenden billige Materialien und neigen schnell dazu, kaputt zu gehen, oder haben schlechte FF Effekte.

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir in dem Kurzen Abschnitt einen Überblick verschaffen. Wenn du noch Fragen hast, einfach posten ;-)


MfG Radhad


----------



## GrannySmith (28. Oktober 2004)

Danke, du hast mir wirklich gut weitergeholfen.


----------

